
Microsoft Is Smoking Amazon in the Cloud - craig_asp
https://seekingalpha-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4186702-microsoft-smoking-amazon-cloud
======
mtgx
I was wondering "why would Google write about this on its AMPProject site?!"

This redirecting thing from Google's own properties just so you can get a
slightly better mobile site is really stupid. Please stop doing this.
Publishers doing this are going to regret it a few years down the line, just
as much as they now regret buying into the "Facebook is a news platform"
promise made by Zuckerberg to them - only to now turn around and say they have
to pay for ads to show stories to users.

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Quite an interesting read. I don't see how growth rate can continue without
capital investment and the last research I saw showed AWS with much more
investment.

[http://www.platformonomics.com/2018/05/follow-the-capex-
sepa...](http://www.platformonomics.com/2018/05/follow-the-capex-separating-
the-clowns-from-the-clouds/)

That said, I do see solid Azure growth. Once people get O365, Azure AD follows
and then it's architecturally easier to use other Azure services.

